

Using Scala for Domain-Specific-Languages - qhoxie
http://suereth.blogspot.com/2008/09/using-scala-for-domain-specific.html

======
henning
In my opinion, Scala is a little "type-y" (a significant fraction of all
characters entered are type names), but it is a legitimate functional
programming language and it is pragmatic. The libraries _are_ there, they're
just a little ugly to use.

